

The Waste Stream (Blink Steady) - kirillzubovsky
http://blinksteady.com/blogs/blog/7191872-the-waste-stream

======
kirillzubovsky
I really liked this post not because they waste so much in the process, but
because this is a great insight into just how much waste must be going on in
large manufacturing processes. Granted, scalable processes could be optimized
on the waste side, but non-the-less, it must be colossal.

